# cold golf balls



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

I went to the driving range yesterday and it was 32 degrees F. The guy at the clubhouse warned me that the balls just came in from outside and that they were pretty hard from sitting out in the cold (the high was 32). He warned me not to hit them with my driver because it might dent the face. I guess this makes sense and if it's true, I really appreciate his warning. In your experience, will cold range balls around freezing be more likely to dent my driver (3-wood? hybrids?) than warmer temperatures. If anyone out there hits balls at this temperature, do you avoid using your driver or any other clubs?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Unless you're generating huge clubhead speeds you are unlikely to dent your clubs. In my younger days I generated very high speeds and never had any problems.

You will be able to tell they're hard though. You'll think you're hitting a pebble.


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I've never had my clubhead speed monitored but it's not that fast. I hit my driver about 260 on a good shot. Oh well, I heeded this man's warning for fear of destroying my driver. Thanks for the reply and you're probably right, it doesn't seem believable but just in case, I guess I will avoid hitting with the driver until it warms up some.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

not sure about dinting drivers but I dislike hitting cold gold balls and cold for me is about 8-10*c(46*f) the balls just seem to get harder and not as nice to hit but I have just changed my swing so it may have played apart with my poor ball contact.


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

A warm day this time of year in Spokane is 40°. I Haven't been out on the range let alone played a round since the end of October so I'm a little impatient to get going again. It's starting to sound like denting my driver is not going to happen from cold golf balls, that's good to hear.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

when playing I carry a ball or two in my pocket and swap them between holes to keep the balls warmer. It just makes them a bit nicer to hit.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Surtees said:


> when playing I carry a ball or two in my pocket and swap them between holes to keep the balls warmer. It just makes them a bit nicer to hit.


Ditto, especially on par 3's for a consistent hit.


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

Surtees said:


> when playing I carry a ball or two in my pocket and swap them between holes to keep the balls warmer. It just makes them a bit nicer to hit.


That's a good tip thanks.


----------

